

The New York Times non-apology, and the end of lazy marketing language - pascal07
http://www.elezea.com/2011/12/just-say-sorry/

======
Locke1689
Honestly, this just seems like nitpicking. Your main complaint about their
email is that their apology isn't phrased in the vernacular? Don't we have
better things to do with our time than complain about things like this?

I'm sure many people would think that the New York Times speaking to them in a
conversational tone is inappropriate and unprofessional.

------
chippy
There's also a big difference between "apologize for any inconvenience caused"
and "for the inconvenience.."

~~~
aberman
A big difference to whom? I don't think the author intended to imply something
different by using that particular language.

I doubt the author consciously thought: "i'm going to make this apology less
effective," so who cares if the language didn't exactly resonate with you or
the OP? I don't think it was malicious or disingenuous; if anything, the NYT
needs to hire better copywriters, so their emails don't get dissected as
frequently.

------
ddw
Wait, people are JUST NOW realizing that "unbeatable service!" is marketing
talk?

